# hamster treats (insects)



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i was just wondering how many people on her have ever tried their dwarf and syrian hamsters with crickets / locusts and mealworms ? 

all of my 6 hamsters get gut loaded crickets, locusts and mealworms (especially at pregnant times and lactating periods) 

i believe that treats like these are much more natural and provide mental enrichment for my hamsters. they always seem to enjoy trying to chase the crickets and locusts round their cages and then eating them.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never tried it but apparently they are good for them as long as you only give one or two every 1 or 2 weeks. I might try them with Thea see what she thinks.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well i will admit that i give them more often than that, hehe probs bout 4 times per week 

but i only feed them their hamster food in rationed amounts and try to wait till their bowls are nearly empty until i give them more food so their not really over fed although one of my females may be needing to go on a diet soon as she seems to have piled the pounds on in the last 3 weeks 

not sure why  but shes healthy and active 

i would suggest giving them a go its really funny to watch them trying to get the crickets. i would say that if you try them with locusts, take the two hopper legs off them as they try to hit them hamster in the face with these legs and it can be a little bit dangerous. so i remove them. but very rarely do they get locust and its mainly my syrian that gets them not the dwarfs.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok I think our pet shop sells crickets for lizards so I'll see what she thinks


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i just noticed that you personal message says your having twins hehe 

ive got twin brothers 

do you know what your having ??? boys/girls ? 

soz bwt personal questions


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

A boy and a girl according to the scan. Don't worry about asking questions.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

aww very nice, good luck with them. my mum says that girls were much easier lol :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I give the gerbils mealworms but not crickets or locusts


----------

